# Algun puente h integrado que maneje unos 6 amperes?



## pinkplot (Nov 6, 2007)

He estado buscando algun puente h integrado, y me encontre con el L293c, que maneja 1 ampere, alguien sabe de algun otro integrado que maneje 6 amperes, o como fabricar uno. gracias


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 6, 2007)

Hay unos integrados de ST microelectronics, L6205,L6206, L6207 que son puentes H duales (dos puentes H en un integrado), que se pueden poner en paralelo llegando a 4-5 A aprox (depende del encapsulado), pero no sé si llegan a 6 A (por cuestiones de disipación).
Hay otros dispositivos también de ST VNHxxx que dice en las hojas de datos que pueden manejar 30A!?. No creo que sea en régimen contínuo. 
Saludos


----------



## pinkplot (Nov 6, 2007)

Bueno gracias yo habia escuchado del Lmd18200 creo que ese, era, bueno, buscare esos que me dices, aunque en mi rancho en muy dificil de encontrar esas cosas, segun yo entendia que hacer el puente h con reles, es un poco deficiente y lento, si no encuentro esos integrados que me recomiendas hacer.


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 7, 2007)

Nota previa: pedí un par de integrados L6206N a ST y me los mandaron gratis a Argentina, por ahí vos también los podés sacar gratis.

Con relés no. si es para un puente H debe usar porque usas PWM, y un relé conmutando a frecuencias del orden de KHz (no se cual usarías) quedaría inútil en muy poco tiempo (la vida util de los relés se puede medir en número de conmutaciones).

Para corrientes grandes lo normal es usar un puente de transistores con diodos en antiparalelo, y para excitar los transistores se utilizan integrados que puedan dar la corriente/tensión que precisan los transistores para conmutar.
Fijate en las notas de aplicación de microchip, buscá "brushed DC motors".
De la nota de aplicación AN893 te reproduzco este esquemático:


----------



## beethoven_isaac (May 14, 2009)

Disculpen pero este puente H como lo conecto al puerto paralelo de la pc?
Se que tengo que poner un autoacoplador pero no se cual poner o cual seria mejor...
Voy a usar un motor que le quite a un quemador que no servia es de 5v (Segun yo) a enos que sea de 12v (Que son las alimentaciones que llegan al lector desde la fuente)
¿Cual me recomiendan?

De echo tengo un programa ya hecho en VB6

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=21722

Solo envia 1(00000001), 2 (00000010) y 0 (00000000) que ami parecer es lo que se necesita.

Si envez de girar a la derecha como lo indica el programa gira a la izquierda los cables del puerto paralelo estan arreves (refiriendome a los dos que se usan que son (000000XX)


----------

